# Truecrypt and  -mount-options [solved]

## root_tux_linux

hi

I have a little problem with truecrypt.

I cant use --mount-options (-M) and i dont know why  :Sad: 

Help pls  :Smile: 

Btw. A question, can i create a volume with keyfile and without pwd? 

```
gentoo64 ~ # truecrypt -k /media/disk/KEYFILES/backup.key --mount-options uid=1000 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/backup

Enter password for '/dev/sdb1':

mount: Falscher Dateisystemtyp, ungültige Optionen, der

       Superblock von /dev/mapper/truecrypt0 ist beschädigt, fehlende

       Kodierungsseite oder ein anderer Fehler

       Manchmal liefert das Syslog wertvolle Informationen - versuchen

       Sie  dmesg | tail  oder so

Mount failed

gentoo64 ~ #    
```

```
gentoo64 ~ # dmesg | tail

EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "uid=1000" or missing value

```

```
gentoo64 ~ # id angelus

uid=1000(angelus) gid=1000(angelus)
```

----------

## Wormo

It looks like the mount option you are using does not match the underlying filesystem type. ext3 does not offer"uid=" option, that option is for filesystems lacking standard unix attributes (such as vfat, see 'mount' man page). 

If you try an option supported by ext3, such as commit=10,  it will probably work.

----------

## Wormo

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Btw. A question, can i create a volume with keyfile and without pwd? 
> 
> 

 

There is an example of setting empty passwords in 'truecrypt --help'

```

truecrypt -p '' -p '' -k key1 -k key2 -K key_hidden -P volume.tc

 Map outer volume ./volume.tc and protect hidden volume within it.

 The outer volume is opened with keyfiles ./key1 and ./key2 and the

 hidden volume with ./key_hidden. Passwords for both volumes are empty.

```

----------

## root_tux_linux

o.k. thx  :Smile: 

----------

